# MCAT Scores



## mudpiles (Oct 5, 2008)

Would like to create a DATABASE showing variability of “accepted MCAT scores” from an accredited school; MD and DO. 

This question was placed yesterday with interesting results. Not seeking individuals receiving P10, B10, and V11 who got into Hopkins...and although that may be your personal low score... I am more interested in the person having a P9 B9 and V6 who got an interview (what schools gave you an interview and what school finally accepted you.

We all have bad days and I would like to help someone determine if taking the M_CRAPS again is advisable or just to place their application.

HELPING SOMEONE REALIZE THEIR DREAM

I am not looking for the average from a particular school.

Would like to get data from 50 to 100 medical schools. 

*****All you have to let me know is: Your actual scores: example: P8, B8, V7 from OhioState...AND what schools gave you an interview*****

Feel free to email the score to: mudpiles at yahoo dot com if you are apprehensive to place them here.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!!
Dennis 


The salutatorian from Jefferson a few years ago had MCAT scores: P8, B8 and V9.


----------

